# First Time Dry curing Bacon and Applewood smoking it



## zippy12 (May 20, 2018)

10 Days in cure and spices
























Day in fridge uncovered


















Apple wood pellets in tube at bottom of UDS






3hrs later(max temp in barrel was 130F - rest on counter - Into fridge not wrapped.





I will slice it later today after sharpening my blades for the job.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2018)

Let it rest a couple of days before you slice it, I think you will get a better flavor & texture.
Al


----------



## zippy12 (May 25, 2018)

Taking Al's advise but as you can see this stuff goes quickly!!!





Left some thick for soup/stews

Going back for more bellies tomarrow


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 25, 2018)

Good looking bacon, Zippy.  Just what I like--nice and meaty.
That's the problem with making bacon--you just can't make it as fast as you can eat it.
POINT
Gary


----------

